# Does Tom Hardy have genetically the best traps?



## Samw100 (Feb 17, 2013)

Tom Hardy is built like a machine to "normal" people, but obviously he's nowhere near a bodybuilder, he's average-big. But damn, I am jealous of his traps, never seen a "slim" guy like him with traps that impressive. 













Anyone know what are the best workouts to get big traps without the chunky neck like Hardy has?


----------



## jadean (Feb 17, 2013)

Deadlifts with a solid diet should keep the chunk away lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2013)

tom hardy is tiny...hope this helps


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 17, 2013)

Who the fucks Tom Hardy?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 17, 2013)

killerofsaints said:


> tom hardy is tiny...hope this helps



lol


----------



## Z499 (Feb 17, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Who the fucks Tom Hardy?




Bane from the new batman


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 17, 2013)

Lol that dude physique sucked!! I was so disappointed when I saw him in Batman. I thought Bain would be a beast not a fucken guy that looks like an Olympic high jumper. His traps are from the gear there are a lot of receptors there so they usually pop up first on noobs.


----------



## Samw100 (Feb 17, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol that dude physique sucked!! I was so disappointed when I saw him in Batman. I thought Bain would be a beast not a fucken guy that looks like an Olympic high jumper. His traps are from the gear there are a lot of receptors there so they usually pop up first on noobs.



You missed the whole point of Christopher Nolan's look on Batman, Bane* was supposed to be realistic and a League of Shadows member, which means he was highly skilled in the art of ninjutsu. Did you want another Batman and Robin Bane, where he was a 7 ft mindless animal that can only say his own name? lol


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 17, 2013)

No I wanted him to look scary or intimidating. He looked like a normal guy. Christian Bale was huge in batman returns and he was in the league of shadows and kicked fucken ass.


----------



## Samw100 (Feb 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> tom hardy is tiny...hope this helps



Lol wasn't the whole point of this thread how he's a "small" guy with huge traps like that.


----------



## Samw100 (Feb 17, 2013)

Tom Hardy's physique in TDKR wasn't all that impressive 'cuz he had a lot of body fat as well. He's shredded in Warrior though. 

Damn, how did he get those traps and still keep his neck? lol


----------



## Samw100 (Feb 17, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> No I wanted him to look scary or intimidating. He looked like a normal guy. Christian Bale was huge in batman returns and he was in the league of shadows and kicked fucken ass.



Eh, I get what you're coming from, he could have added a little bit more weight, but the my issue was Tom Hardy is a short dude, and there were some obvious moments where they had to use camera angles to make him tower over people. But Tom Hardy is a brilliant actor that played the part great, so at the end of the day, I'd rather have him than some guy built like The Rock but can't act.


----------



## Booby (Feb 22, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Christian Bale was huge in batman returns and he was in the league of shadows and kicked fucken ass.


Is there another Christian Bale that i dont know about?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 22, 2013)

Booby said:


> Is there another Christian Bale that i dont know about?


----------



## Booby (Feb 23, 2013)

D-Lats said:


>


I guess we have 2 different opinions of what huge is..........I saw that movie where he lost all that weight, man he looked emaciated...I just wouldnt call Bale huge or even a big guy at his heaviest weight by my standards, but that doesnt mean my standards are correct.


----------



## SFW (Feb 24, 2013)

Z499 said:


> Bane from the new batman



That is some fucked up bacne. Either that or a colony of ants attacked him.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 24, 2013)

...meh


----------



## sityslicker (Feb 24, 2013)

Not much of impressive physique even being natty, but he is a pretty good actor. His role in _Lawless_ was badass.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> I guess we have 2 different opinions of what huge is..........I saw that movie where he lost all that weight, man he looked emaciated...I just wouldnt call Bale huge or even a big guy at his heaviest weight by my standards, but that doesnt mean my standards are correct.



bale is much taller and waaaaaaaaaaay heavier than the dwarf


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks pretty big here. Definatly in shape.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

Bale has been nearly 230 in good shape...hardy barely reached 198 and is very fat in dkr


----------



## Booby (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bale is much taller and waaaaaaaaaaay heavier than the dwarf


I never said he wasnt.


----------



## Booby (Feb 24, 2013)

Bale just doesnt look big to me...Ive seen some pictures where he looks like hes in good shape, but i still wouldnt call him big and definitely not huge...Im a very big man so i may be using a different measuring stick then some people...To me 20+ inch arms are big, 280lbs + of muscle is big...Bale looks like the average guy at my gym using the machines.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

lol 6 ft 230 average....


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm 6' 230 with abs Id like to see the gym where that's average!! You must be a massive beast booby!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 24, 2013)

lmao..


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 24, 2013)

i think the best mid and lower traps go to Roelly Winklaar


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 24, 2013)

and JOJ winning in terms of upper fiber development


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

lol...fukin roelly...


----------



## Booby (Feb 24, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I'm 6' 230 with abs Id like to see the gym where that's average!! You must be a massive beast booby!


We have alot of monsters at my gym...Im a muscular 305lbs myself...Must be something in our water?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

are you markus ruhl?dennis wolf?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2013)

Pics? Or e builder?


----------



## Booby (Feb 24, 2013)

These new bodybuilder pics are what im talking about...These guys are still dwarfs especially Winkler, but i would call them huge based on their quality muscle mass.


----------



## Booby (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> are you markus ruhl?dennis wolf?


No im Booby...and i dont have pec implants like Markus...He was a beast though before ripping his pecs off his sternum.


----------



## Booby (Feb 24, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Pics? Or e builder?


What is e builder?...Are you asking me for my picture?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> What is e builder?...Are you asking me for my picture?


we are


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes I am. It separates a good opinion from mindless ramblings of a not big.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Booby (Feb 24, 2013)

Im just a big guy 6ft and 305lbs, 21 inch arms...Im not bodybuilder material...I dont have the tiny joints and small waist...I have a 40 inch waist...Im muscular but ill never win any BB contests.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

are you greg kovacs?


----------



## Booby (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> are you greg kovacs?


No i just told you ill never be a professional BB.....but i am a biggun!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

I am 500 pounds with the aesthetics of Arnold...I can be whatever I want to b on the webz


----------



## Booby (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I am 500 pounds with the aesthetics of Arnold...I can be whatever I want to b on the webz


Im trying to post pics it asks me for a URL?...When i post pics on Facebook the browser goes to my pictures album on my pc....How do i get them on here?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2013)

Go to attachments in go advanced


----------



## Booby (Feb 24, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Go to attachments in go advanced


Where is the attachments button?.....And can i add videos to?


----------



## Z499 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Booby (Feb 24, 2013)

I finally figured out how to put a pic on my profile...Im on my wifes lap top so its an older pic of me when i was only 280lbs...Ill post more recent pics and videos when im on my computer later....Still trying to figure out how to put videos on my profile though...Im computer illiterate!


----------



## Z499 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ohh for your profile, I thought were talking about for a thread


----------



## Booby (Feb 24, 2013)

Z499 said:


> Ohh for your profile, I thought were talking about for a thread


I was but i couldnt get it to work, but i got one on my profile now...Thanx.


----------



## Z499 (Feb 24, 2013)

Gotcha


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2013)

not dark enuff


----------



## the_predator (Feb 25, 2013)

No offense Booby, but that is definitely not the best pic to defend your claims. But hell, at least you posted a pic. Most guys on here claim every excuse in the world when asked for a pic. My camera is broke, my computer won't upload pics, I'm a fucking retard, well, you get the picture. All in all, you need a better pic.


----------



## Booby (Feb 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not dark enuff


I guess you expected me to just let the entire forum read all my military awards hanging on my walls with my name on them?...lol.....Dark or not the picture clearly shows im a big muscular guy...This picture is from my MMA days when i wasnt trying to bulk and i was still a muscular 280lbs...Cant wait to hear the hate when i post my recent pics at 305lbs...Oh ya and i have never done a cycle yet.


----------



## Booby (Feb 25, 2013)

the_predator said:


> No offense Booby, but that is definitely not the best pic to defend your claims. But hell, at least you posted a pic. Most guys on here claim every excuse in the world when asked for a pic. My camera is broke, my computer won't upload pics, I'm a fucking retard, well, you get the picture. All in all, you need a better pic.


No offense taken...But i never claimed to be a bodybuilder, i only stated that i was a big muscular guy which my picture shows...I will be posting my recent pics and videos of me at 305lbs soon...Im 44 years young and have accomplished many things in my life all with hard work, and have no reason to tell tall tales like most webkinz do...I stopped fighting in MMA 6 years ago and have focused on mass and strength since then...After seeing KOS reaction to a much smaller me i cant wait to hear his hate when he sees me 6 years later at 305lbs...He will probably say im using fake plates when he sees my video of me doing behind the neck presses for sets with 315, and 405...lol...I came to here to learn, share, and eventually plan out my first cycle...Theres always gonna be haters along the way...Not saying your one of them.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm definitely not a hater. I applaud the guys who have put in hard work(juiced or not) to get were they are at. I know KOS was ragging on you but I got to say that guy puts up plenty of pics of himself and(very hot) wife to defend any claims. Hell, he has made a pretty big transformation himself. There are some massive bros on the site and some crazy strength guys too. That stuff is inspiring to push me to get bigger and stronger. I guess if it were easy we would all look like Arnold though.


----------



## Booby (Feb 26, 2013)

the_predator said:


> I'm definitely not a hater. I applaud the guys who have put in hard work(juiced or not) to get were they are at. I know KOS was ragging on you but I got to say that guy puts up plenty of pics of himself and(very hot) wife to defend any claims. Hell, he has made a pretty big transformation himself. There are some massive bros on the site and some crazy strength guys too. That stuff is inspiring to push me to get bigger and stronger. I guess if it were easy we would all look like Arnold though.


I didnt think you were hating...Your post seemed genuine...Im not sure what you meant about kos posting pics of his wife though?...Im fine with posting pics of me, but my beautiful wife is not for the world to see...She is the type of woman who would never want her body displayed to strangers, so i wont be doing any of that...Im here to learn all i can about anabolics and eventually do a test cycle to see what results i get from it...I can post some nudes of myself though for kos to enjoy...lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 26, 2013)

JOJ has a back on his back


----------



## Samw100 (Feb 27, 2013)

Obviously Tom Hardy isn't going to compete with bodybuilders, the point of this thread was how impressive his traps are for a "normal" guy that hits the gym every now and then, not a professional bodybuilder.












He just has very good genetics in the trap area. Even when he was a scrawny teenager and never picked up a dumbbell before in his life, you can already see it.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 27, 2013)

^Hey, everyone has that one stand out muscle, mine is my cock...no what a sec, that's not right. I mean mine is my calves. Not for the sheer size, but for the shape or cuts(maybe that's why I was thinking of my cock). Anyway, point is almost all of us have that one genetically gifted muscle.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2013)

not me


----------



## Booby (Feb 27, 2013)

the_predator said:


> ^Hey, everyone has that one stand out muscle, mine is my cock...no what a sec, that's not right. I mean mine is my calves. Not for the sheer size, but for the shape or cuts(maybe that's why I was thinking of my cock). Anyway, point is almost all of us have that one genetically gifted muscle.


Or theres many of us who have pretty good genetics all around and then that one genetically weaker body part...My calves are my weak body part...They are very strong but 1 inch smaller then my arms...They just dont like to grow as fast as the rest of my body does...Theres a huge guy at my gym with a great bodybuilder physique but one problem NO CHEST he has awesome huge delts but his chest looks like 2 small paper plates...Genetics for sure.


----------



## Sysyphus (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol he looks like shit and his traps are not even that great (i've only seen him as bane)


----------

